# Grooming requirements for short fur?



## lforrest0913 (Apr 17, 2013)

I will soon be getting a border collie/hound mix with very short fur (think beagle or wimeriner fur but black). I know he will never need to be clippered or taken to a groomer's, but should I still get a brush or comb for him? If so what kind(s)?

Thank you!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

A rubber curry comb (like the kind sold in farm stores for horses) is good on short fur. I find though that if the dog is healthy and getting good nutrition, their short fur tends to take care of itself really. I bathe my dog about 2 times per year unless he rolls in something nasty and needs spot cleaning. The only "grooming" needed is nail trimming.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

We have a rubber brush for Pepper too, but don't use it very often.



> I bathe my dog about 2 times per year


 What do you do about the smell? Is your dog inside all the time? I know you're not supposed to bathe them too often because it dries out the skin, but we've been bathing Pepper about every other week because she smells after that long.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Jen2010 said:


> We have a rubber brush for Pepper too, but don't use it very often.
> 
> What do you do about the smell? Is your dog inside all the time? I know you're not supposed to bathe them too often because it dries out the skin, but we've been bathing Pepper about every other week because she smells after that long.


Minimal smell. If you shove your nose in his coat, there is a light earthy scent of fur but even my non-dog owning parents don't think he smells like a dog.
He has a very shiny, healthy coat and skin from good nutrition and good teeth so none of the bad breath from bad teeth that is a big part of "doggie smell" for many dogs. He lives inside but spends maybe 3 hours outside daily and more time outside on the weekends (walking, hiking, yard time). 

I find that most of the fosters smell less "doggie" with better food. I bathe them when I get them from the shelter but unless one has an accident in the crate or similar, that's about it for bathes. If they get something ucky on their coat, I spot clean with a washcloth and wipe with a little white vinegar and water mix if it's something greasy or sticky.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I would also suggest the curry brush but if I had a short-single coated dog I would first invest in a bristle brush (I get mine from any human store with a hair care section). Really just to brush off any dirt, dust, or seeds that might be on the dog. The bristle brush will be much finer than the curry. But I would have both.


----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

My dog has very short fur, about 1cm, and all we use is the zoomgroom. It picks up all the loose hair that he sheds, and he likes the feeling of being brushed. We very rarely give him a bath, only when he gets poop on him or was running around in mud. He does a really good job of cleaning himself usually.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Id start with a zoom groom. 

Even though he is short haired. you would be amazed what a groomer can do for shedding. I groom regularly beagles, labs, pugs ect often, normally most come in every 4 weeks. 

I had 2 beagle x's the other day. owner has never had them groomed before. and complained about the shedding so she brought them in. she was amazed at what a real grooming did for the shedding. they had hardly any loose coat left. since the blower lew most of it out. 

I groom my beagle atleast 2 x a month. bathe, shedless shampoos, blower and brush out makes his shedding almost non exsistent . both my dogs are bathed atleast 2 times a month. as a groomer my self, i need to keep them looking good, since they are my walking billboard so to say lol


----------



## Emily1188 (Jun 21, 2011)

Jen2010 said:


> I know you're not supposed to bathe them too often because it dries out the skin, but we've been bathing Pepper about every other week because she smells after that long.


You can safely bathe every 2 weeks, just use decent shampoo. That belief comes from old, harsh shampoos IMO. Show dogs are bathed easily that often and in very good condition. With a nice shampoo, and conditioner if you'd like, there's nothing wrong with every other week IMO.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

For my Rottie I use a petzoom brush,and rain washdowns. Sometimes I use a wash cloth and a curry brush.
He's not on the best food but smells fine. Bad breath is something I wonder about sense his was by far the worst on Blue buffalo.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Maggie was long haired and her shedding was different then Zoey's. Even with long hair she didn't need to be brushed and she was never matted or smelled. Zoey is a short haired dog and she sheds like crazy and we find we need to bathe her more often then we needed to with Maggie. The Zoom Groom is a glorified curry comb and it does work wonders. I recently bought one and was amazed on how much loose fur it was taking off of Zoey. I used a back and forth motion and hair was just flying off ... had a small pile under Zoey. I do have one of those pin brush on one side, regular brush on the other and it didn't do nearly as well as the Zoom Groom.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

My brother has a very short-haired dog (boxer mix) and he uses the little brush that comes on the other side of a shoe cleaning sponge. Really tried to find a pic, but couldn't. He found that it was easy to use, got the little bit of hair out that was needed and fit in his hand so she feels he is just petting her. 

It probably won't work on a single-coat, but the other day I found that the BEST thing for getting hair out of Ranger's scruff is a simple hairdresser comb (cheap plastic with the pointed handle on one end). It takes out only the undercoat and he doesn't get irritated by it.


----------



## lforrest0913 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I purchased a zoom groom. I also bought a dog shampoo/conditioner (2 in 1) from Burtz Bees. Has anyone used this? It's technically the puppy formula, but that was the only one that had the combined shampoo and conditioner. I trust Burtz Bees products for humans - lip balm, lotion, etc. - so I figured it would be okay for my dog.


----------

